# Goat Ultrasound?



## monstersateme

I have some bred does, and I was considering the possibility of having them ultrasounded so I know how many kids to expect. It seems like quite a few people do this, so I'm not crazy right? Has anyone had this done before? And about how much does it cost?
Thanks!


----------



## milk and honey

I haven't done it before, but I know you'll hear from those on the forum that have... the price seems to depend on who does it... I've heard of some people gettting a really good deal from their vets... Around here.. I'm probably looking at a few hundred...blah..
I'm going to draw blood and send to biotracking this year and get pg. tests that way!


----------



## RPC

I did last year and the doe aborted a week later. But it was not from the ultra sound it was from another doe hitting her so don't worry. I think it was $40 for the standard vet fee and maybe another $10-20 dollars for the ultra sound. But he would not tell me how many just that she was bred. I have heard that most vets won't tell you how many just because they could be wrong and not see one or count one twice and people sell 3 kids and end up with 2 and be mad. I think it mainly happens to dogs where they tell the wrong number and people get upset but mine still wouldn't tell me. I hope that helps.


----------



## Jessaba

I was wondering this as well and am calling our vet tomorrow...If it is that much I would love to get one of our girls an ultrasound just to see if she is pregnant due to her keeping me on my toes. 


I just expected it to be basically almost unaffordable lol and i know this varries vet to vet


----------



## JessaLynn

Ours is about the same as RPC.$50 for the farm visit and $10 each doe.He wont tell us how many either :GAAH:


----------



## jodief100

We have a $40 farm visit and cost depends on how many he does and how fast he can do it. It usualy runs me total about $200-$250 doing 15-25 does. 

I have it done before winter sets in so I am not feeding any open does over the winter expecting kids out of them come spring. If he finds just one open doe it pays for itself. My vet will tell me how many but he alwasy states he may be wrong. He is usually right. He did miss my quads last year, told me they were triplets.


----------



## minibarn

I just saw an ad on kijiji in the last day or 2, someone offering to pregnancy-test goats or sheep for $5 each plus milage to come out to your place, unless you bring them to him. I think it must be a farmer who has his own equipment but I don't think he could tell you # of kids. Maybe you could find a farmer in your area who would do that.

oop, I just reread your post and saw you want to know #'s so this might not help you unless you find a farmer with actual ultrasound equipment.


----------



## jaymerose

Interesting subject considering I went last night to a friends farm and they were having their goats all ultrasound. It was really cool the lady told them how many each doe was having and how many days bred she was. They did 76 does and were only charged $1.50 per goat. I went over to watch to see if it was something I would like to do next year. Unfortunately the lady is not so sure she can handle more customers as she is already booked solid and travels all over the united states. I am hoping that I will be able to get fit into her schedule next year.


----------



## Jessaba

Called vet today and he said 70 bucks per goat  looks like I'll just be drawing blood and sending it in


----------



## Randi

Shoot. My vet charged me $80 for the farm visit and $100 a peice.

I just bought a fetal doppler on Ebay--$30 You can't count babies but you sure can confirm them!! So cool hearing that whoosh whoosh!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Neat Randi! 
How far into gestation do they need to be to confirm?


----------



## Randi

> How far into gestation do they need to be to confirm?


Good question, Logan. The girls were casually bred when the boys broke down the fence this summer. Far enough along to have a heart beat, so far enough to have developed major organs. In human terms I would say 12th week. It works better if mommy is shaved but I won't shave my girls this time of year. It also works better if the girls stand still....right.... :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I may look into one of those!


----------



## Jessaba

hmm cheaper way to check to hear baby heartbeat im in! lol at least to try it anyway


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Yes and if a doppler is only $30 then that will be much cheaper then blood test in the long run!


----------



## Jessaba

Thanks for the tip Randi...definitely gonna see what I can find today


----------



## firelight27

Holy cow, some of those vets sound like they are a total rip off. I'm picking a doe up Wednesday that was ultrasounded. The owner gets hers checked every year and gets an estimation to the number of kids from the vet. She said she has a farm account and she brings them down, $8 per goat. She also does this at OSU though, so it might actually be students practicing on her goats or the teacher doing it while students learn about it, etc. The vet said my girl should be preggo but he doubts she caught the first breeding, so she'll be done again the day I go pick her up to check on the number and get a better idea of expected due date.


----------



## Bellafire Farm

Yep, I would HIGHLY SUGGEST/RECOMMEND Oregon State University for getting an ultrasound on your goats!! Super cheap compared to a regular vet. The DVM that leads our ultrasounds does use it as a training experience for the students (there's usually only 1 or 2 students in there w/us)....but it's also is a very cool experience for us each time too!! :greengrin:

It's about $25 to setup a farm account, then a $5?? service fee per visit, plus $10 per goat. We just did 5 doe's and paid $49.50. It's a great experience, a wonderful sense of security actually seeing those babies move around in there + seeing the heartbeat, and getting a very good idea of how many are in there.

Simply call the OSU Large Animal Office for an appt. They are SUPER to work with!! *FEEL FREE TO SAY THAT "The Clevenger Family @ Bellafire Farm" RECOMMENDED THEM!* :thumb:

PS. @ Firelight - cross your fingers for some kiddoes in there!! :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Wish OSU was closer! :thumbup: Sounds like a good route to go.


----------



## firelight27

I'll bet that any colleges with a veterinary program will have some sort of program where you can bring your animals in for different things so their kids can learn. I'd find the nearest one to you (if there is one) and ask about what types of services might be available.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

Woot, woot! What great news! :clap: only 25 minutes down 99W  

Let's see, my hubs is an OSU AG alumni and both his and my mom are employees, and I didn't know this. Soooooo calling tomorrow


----------



## nubians2

I tried to get an ultrasound last year done. The vet could see one and that the amniotic fluid looked good but then the machine went down. He warned me before he started that he probably wouldn't be able to tell me how many because his machine is for horses and may not ultrasound deep enough to see them all. He didn't charge me because the machine went down and she ended up having triplets.


----------



## christyhall

what does a goat fetal dropper and how do u use it I am just starting out and don't know if the goat I bought is preganunt and none of the vets around me are open today


----------



## Goats Rock

Don't you have to be careful with ultrasound? They have to be a certain amount of days preg. before it can be used? (Just wondered!)


----------



## ksalvagno

They need to be at least 30 days pregnant to detect an embryo.


----------



## goat luver 101

Randi said:


> Shoot. My vet charged me $80 for the farm visit and $100 a peice.
> 
> I just bought a fetal doppler on Ebay--$30 You can't count babies but you sure can confirm them!! So cool hearing that whoosh whoosh!!!


will one for people work for goats?


----------

